# Is it legal to sell a goose mount?



## baja

Ihave a legal question.

I have this old and unique albino Canada goose that was mounted some time back. We are going fulltime RVing and I can't convince the wife to let me hang it on the wall of the 5th Wheel.

So...before I advertise it for sale, I thought I'd best be sure of whether I might run afoul of any game & fish laws or whatever other laws there may be about selling waterfowl. Anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## Rick Acker

It is absoulutly illegal to sell Migratory birds unless they were captive reared with the proper paperwork! Better find a spot in that RV or yours! :sniper:


----------



## njsimonson

You learn something new every day. Even eBay has a CYA policy on this.


----------



## Rick Acker

Some of those birds on ebay have the proper paperwork, but some don't. Be careful!


----------



## bobert

if you cant sell it would it be possible to give it to someone. then they maybe make a donation to a charity foundation. maybe ducks ulimited or another conservation charity? just playing devils advocate


----------



## oldfireguy

Yup, it is illegal as others have pointed out.
Find a bar or restaurant with a hunting theme.....if the mount is in real good shape, I'm sure they'd be proud to have it on display (with a brass plate that says "displayed courtesy of -your name---"

Congratulations on the bird and retirement!


----------



## Rick Acker

bobert said:


> if you cant sell it would it be possible to give it to someone. then they maybe make a donation to a charity foundation. maybe ducks ulimited or another conservation charity? just playing devils advocate


Nope, that will not fly with the feds either. I know it's been done by some organizations, but you will get yourself into a lot of hot water. You may gift a bird to anyone, but no money can change hands.


----------



## Van Wey

Cash doesnt leave a paper trail!!!


----------

